# Sunday at Pickens(with pic)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I wanted to take my girlfriends younger brother fishing so we headed out this morning in hopes of stretching a line. We arrived at Pickens gateat 9:30(pretty late start) to find beautiful water and weather. Set out 3 rods with fresh shrimp and crossed our fingers. A little after 10 we got our first hit. It was a nice little pomp 12.5 inches which was Matts first pomp and one of the biggest fish he's ever caught. What made it even more special was that I showed Matt how to tie his own rig, and the rig he tied was the one that caught his fish. Perfect! Unfortunately, that was it for the day. I think we just got there too late in the morning and we didn't stay for the evening bite. The trip was still a success, because we had fun and Matt caught a nice fish. Here's Matt's fish:










Congrats again buddy. Tight lines, everybody.

-Jason


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Jason! You've probably got him hooked for life now. You are a pomp magnet!!!:bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Ditto....great job!!:clap


----------

